# 4.9 below average really??



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

Got 4.9 weekly rating and uber said that's below average WTF??? If I can't get my weekly ratings for next week to be 5 I'll consider suicide.. Lol


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> Got 4.9 weekly rating and uber said that's below average WTF??? If I can't get my weekly ratings for next week to be 5 I'll consider suicide.. Lol


New drivers start off with a 5.00. Tell you some thing lol


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Did you open the doors for your pax? Did you ask them how their day is? Did you provide free water and treats? Did you shower and keep your car clean by going to carwash daily and detail weekly? Did you help load and unload luggage for your pax?

And last but not least, did you bend over and say thank you for riding uber?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There's must be some kind of punchline to this. I thought the minimum was like 4.5 or 4.6. Maybe there is a way to slightly change the algarhythm (sp?) to allow some pax to rate you like 5.5 or something to bring it to 5.0.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Uber says top drivers got 4.93 last week so my 4.89 and your 4.9 are substandard.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Dont worry about ratings, its a game.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

LMAO...Now that's funny. You must have the best water in your cars there.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a system glitch.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> Got 4.9 weekly rating and uber said that's below average WTF??? If I can't get my weekly ratings for next week to be 5 I'll consider suicide.. Lol


This means only 1 thing: Rider demographics in your area is free of assholes and jerks and they appreciate the rides at these prices by giving high star ratings.
Do you happen to get any tips at all? What % of riders tip? This could be another indicator to use to understand the dynamics there in your market.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> Did you open the doors for your pax? Did you ask them how their day is? Did you provide free water and treats? Did you shower and keep your car clean by going to carwash daily and detail weekly? Did you help load and unload luggage for your pax?
> 
> And last but not least, did you bend over and say thank you for riding uber?


You forgot say spread em


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't understand why the driver worries about the Rate. It's a big game ...

*Amy* (Uber)

Jan 27, 13:16

Hey Kais,

Amy here, Community Operations Manager at Uber. I wanted to reach out to you about some feedback we received about topics of conversation chosen during a trip that can make users feel uncomfortable and negatively impact your ratings. Casual conversations about business and sharing interest with the user is often the key to a good trip, but please keep the topics that you are discussing professional and non-controversial.

We received feedback that a conversation made a user uncomfortable. You discussed a friend's escort business and your interest in getting involved with this kind of business. This is a topic that might be uncomfortable or offensive to some users and may affect your ratings.

We really value your partnership and I see that you've had a lot of positive feedback recently, so I just wanted to send you a quick note to keep conversations as professional as possible in the future. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns, I'm happy to do what I can to help.

All the best,

*Amy*

Community Operations Manager


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

you're still a 'koo dude'


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> LMAO...Now that's funny. You must have the best water in your cars there.


I was thinking about replacing the water in the bottles with Vodka Collins


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Mellow yellow sounds better.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I was thinking about replacing the water in the bottles with Vodka Collins


I heard he was filling the water bottles with urine..... telling them it was warm Mountain Dew soda. LMAO!!!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

luiselyy said:


> Got 4.9 weekly rating and uber said that's below average WTF??? If I can't get my weekly ratings for next week to be 5 I'll consider suicide.. Lol


Jeezzz.......Sounds like my ex-wife..... I couldn't do ANYTHING right!


----------

